
Lenovo Removing Thinkpad Trackpoint Buttons - alrs
http://forums.lenovo.com/t5/T400-T500-and-newer-T-series/ThinkPad-T431s-User-Guide-amp-Pictures/m-p/993279/highlight/true#M73300
======
binaryatrocity
Sounds like they are still there, just hidden as part of the trackpad. Still a
bad thing IMHO, I never use the trackpad (using the little Lenovo nipple thing
exclusively) and will sorely miss those nice buttons under my thumb.

------
revx
Relevant XKCD: <http://xkcd.com/243/>

------
dgudkov
And turns Thinkpad logo on cover upside down. Not a big deal of course.

